# Anyone else care about how their fish tank impacts the environment?



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm generally a very green living kind of gal, and try to be very conscious of how my daily decisions impact our planet. My partner and I grow our own veggies and eat organic food... but the one area I have trouble with is my fish tank. Anyone else care about this or am I the only tree hugger with fish here? I've been thinking about what's in the ferts I'm using... is there an organic option? Like is it possible to have an organic aquatic garden? lol. It may sound silly, but the ferts we use in our fish tanks also end up in our soil. 

And I've also been thinking about things like what foods I'm feeding the fish... I'm thinking raising some of my own live foods would be more environmentally friendly not to mention good for the fish. Any other green fish tips?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I use a specific filter on my hot water heater to filter out all things harmful to my fish which means less chemicals to treat my water. I do not dose with chemical fertilizers but I do use eco complete as substrate. I have a water pump specifically designed to pump water out of my tank so I'm not wasting water using the python and during the summer I use that water to fertilize my garden beds. Last Spring I had flowers here before anyone else from good old fish water.  I feed my fish/snails and shrimp tons of veggies, blanched, raw & in a mixture of gel food that like you I also grow myself. Snails LOVE dandelion leaves so imagine the weird looks I get from growing intentionally growing dandelions.  I try to use salt before any other medications and usually salt works pretty well. Its not perfect but I do what I can. 

In keeping in theme with protecting the environment one should never release live animals or aqaurium plants into the wild by flushing or any other means. Two months ago I saw 3 goldfish swimming in a stream which runs through a friends yard, this is absolutely maddenning to me. Luckily she's a fish keeper too and we were able to net the poor things and they are recovering.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I am not sure I would worry about the fertilizers. They are likely just a solution of mineral salts (potassium nitrate, magnesium sulfate etc.) which aren't causing any harm. I do not know how these will end up in your soil aside from if you dump tank water on the lawn and if you did I am sure the grass and or weeds would use it up before you would get any sort of run-off. The only organic option would be throwing compost in your tank which probably isn't wise.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

If you are interested in keeping planted tanks without adding fertilizers, check out Diana Walstad's book _The ecology of the planted aquarium_. Her method relies on a soil underlayer in substrate, moderate lighting, and fertilizing the plants only through fishfood. The nutrients are conserved by having very long intervals between water changes. Walstad report she only changes water every 6 months. The method isn't for everyone, but the book is quite interesting. I have yet to try such a tank, but I have one earmarked for a try at it.

You can raise your own live food. Vermicomposting gets rid of some of your kitchen wastes while producing fishfood and worm castings for your garden. Other organisms like daphnia eat greenwater.

I think the biggest impact of aquarium keeping is probably the electrical demand. Heaters, pumps, lights and all that paraphernalia adds up the killowatt hours pretty quickly.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, yup, Diana Walstad's name pops to mind. I tried it but found that it's difficult at the time. But I was a beginner then, not that I advance much recently.
But the problem I found was that you are limited to some true underwater aquatic plants. Ricca, glosso, cuba and most of the high light requirement plants are out of the scope.
Peat moss is a very good algeaside. If burried within the soil ( that's Diana Walstad's choice of substrate) they slowing release ferts to your plants when they decompose. You'll have to figure out how best to use this. Dry leaves, my preference is dry oak leaves because they decompose slowly, have similar properties as pea moss.
Also, you'll have to go with a low fish volume. And I can't remember anymore, but I don't think she even have a filter running. It's was a perfectly balance ecosystem in the tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> But the problem I found was that you are limited to some true underwater aquatic plants. Ricca, glosso, cuba and most of the high light requirement plants are out of the scope.


Well, you could grow riccia floating  People have grown glosso, but it does not stay low like everyone likes. You are right that plant selection is limited.

Walstad likes plants that have emeresed growth. There is a whole chapter in the book called 'The aerial advantage.' Basically, since these plants have access to atmospheric CO2, they grow well.



> Also, you'll have to go with a low fish volume. And I can't remember anymore, but I don't think she even have a filter running. It's was a perfectly balance ecosystem in the tank.


She suggestes a moderate fish load, and to feed them well. For circulation, she runs powerheads with those quick filters attached. The plants and the bacteria colonized in the soil and on the plant surfaces etc. detoxify the water.

It's a very interesting concept. When I get around to it, I'll set one up, but I'll run a HOB filter. I like to hedge my bets, and besides I have the filter already. Because of the soil used, these are not tanks that you can be rearranging plants all the time. Most of the photos I've seen tend towards 'jungle' tanks rather than manicured Dutch or Japanese/Amano style layouts.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

PPulcher said:


> Well, you could grow riccia floating  People have grown glosso, but it does not stay low like everyone likes. You are right that plant selection is limited.
> 
> Walstad likes plants that have emeresed growth. There is a whole chapter in the book called 'The aerial advantage.' Basically, since these plants have access to atmospheric CO2, they grow well.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing it, I should have some riccia for you by the time you get it set up.


----------

